# Honeys shaved head



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 15, 2011)

heres honey! let me know what you all think of her head and neck!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 15, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 15, 2011)

She is Pretty Too






:yeah


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 15, 2011)

She looks great!


----------

